
Hepatitis virus-like particles as potential cancer treatment - scienmag
http://scienmag.com
======
memming
bad link. did you mean to link to [https://scienmag.com/hepatitis-virus-like-
particles-as-poten...](https://scienmag.com/hepatitis-virus-like-particles-as-
potential-cancer-treatment/)

not really a virus, nor a cancer treatment.

Just a delivery mechanism.

------
scienmag
virus and cancer treatment

